# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Ima neka tajna veza...

## otocanka

... http://kokicaidjeca.blog.hr/   - duuuuuuga priča   :Grin:  


Kratka priča - V. 2004   :Heart:   i A. 2005.   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:D   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Još jednom čestitke do neba od MM-a i mene  :D  :D !!!! Koja sreća za vas četvero !!!! Blago dječici, došli su kod predivnih ljudi   :Heart:  . I, predivno pišeš   :Heart: .

----------


## TeddyBearz

Sad sam sve pročitala, ajme, rastapam se...  :Heart:

----------


## Irchi

Suze mi kapaju od sreće   :Love:  . 
Čestitamo mami i tati i šaljemo 1000   :Kiss:   kvartetu!  
:D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## josie

čestitam od srca draga otočanka! :D

----------


## sandraks

draaagaaaa.....diivnooo  :Love:  
ne mogu vam poželjeti ništa ljepše od ovoga što već imate....
divno  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Konačno si objavila! :D   :Heart:   :Love:  
Čestitam još jednom! Redovna sam čitateljica kokice   :Love:

----------


## fjora

čestitam na malim mrvicama   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Otočanka, toooo!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## MalaSirena

Čestitam!!   :Heart:   :D

----------


## malezija

Dokle ovo ćitam knegla u grlu stoji a suze niz obraz klize,SRETNA SAM zbog vas,želim da što prije budete svi na okupu.Uživajte i javi se sa novostima. :D  :D  :D

----------


## mamma san

Rasplakala sam se!!!   :Love:  

Otočanka, čestitam i tebi i TM na malim srećicama!!!   :Heart:

----------


## fjora

sad sam pročitala cijelu priču, jako me dirnula ova priča, najviše od svega do sada, želim ti da maleni što prije budu s vama doma   :Love:

----------


## anledo

ajme draga cestitam i veselim se s tobom i skacem do neba  :D 

Nuki i ja VAM saljemo milijun pusetina   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Brunda

Progutala sam svako slovo koje si napisala, a i suze su, naravno, potekle   :Love:  
Presretna sam zbog svih četvero i nadam se da će tih nekoliko dana preletiti... a tada vam više neće biti kraja   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maria71

:Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Otočanka!!!

 :Heart:   :Heart:  

 :D  :D 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss: 

Čestitam!!!

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Ajme, što sam oplakala....   :Heart:  

Želim vam svu sreću svijeta.   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sissi

Čestitamo od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## adriana

Čestitke sretnoj porodici!   :Love:

----------


## suncokret

I mene si rasplakala, čestitke velikoj obitelji!!!

----------


## Anett

Ispred mene je lokvica.

Svu sreću ovog svijeta želim za vas četvoro.

----------


## nela

Puno mi je srce. Ljubim vas!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ivančica15

prekrasno :D velike čestitke  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Klap:

----------


## Fidji

:Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Presretna sam zbog svih vas, mazite se i ljubite do besvjesti   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## emily

prekrasno, cestitam   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mishkica

Pročitala u jednom dahu. Čestitam!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## aries24

:D   :Heart:

----------


## anna

:D  :D Zelim vam svu srecu ovog svijeta!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vrijeska

:Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:D  Jos jednom cestitke i velike puse novopecenom kvartetu  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Najveće čestitke :D .

----------


## Roko_mama

I meni suze cure niz lice, čestitam od srca novopečenoj velikoj obitelji.   :Heart:

----------

Priča je predivna , suze mi teku i mislim da ću još danima razmišljati o vama . Želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta .  Tko kaže da život ne piše najljepše priče ?     :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zrina

Čestitke od srca!   :Love:  
I da ovih par dana dok ne stignu doma prođe za tren...

----------


## zlatekica

Čestitam!!!!!!  
dva anđela u vašem domu pružit će vam neopisivu sreću  :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Čestitam draga moja  :Love:

----------


## puros

:D  :D

----------


## lara01

čestitam od srca  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anchi pp

Čestitam, draga!

 :Heart:

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Prica s prekrasnim krajem...
Cestitam od srca   :Heart:

----------


## wewa

Cestitam od srca, ne znam koji me dio price vise odusevljava - djecica ili roditelji!  :Love:

----------


## Mama Natasa

Čestitam  :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

:D   :Heart:  čestitke od srca

----------


## Arkana10

Cestitam od srca   :Heart:  
Placem i smejem se...
predivno...

----------


## Pliska

Joj kako mi je drago  :D  Čestitam od srca. Pusa bracu i seki   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## branka1

:D   :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Prekrasno, prekrasno!  :Heart:   Čestitam od srca.

----------


## dijana76

čestitam od srca!! čestitam!

----------


## MmM

Prekrasna priča s prekrasnim krajem.
Puno puno sreće, veselja i ljubavi u roditeljskim danima koji su pred vama. 
 8)

----------


## otocanka

Hvala vam svima na predivnim željama i čestitkama   :Love:  .

Danas smo saznali da naše male ljubavi 16. dolaze kući - zauvijek   :Heart:   :Heart:   :D  :D

----------


## ina33

Čestitam još jednom i ako stigneš jednog dana napiši koje izvješće, onako a la LeeLoo  :D  :D !

----------


## mamma san

Otočanka, čestitam od srca tebi i TM, a narafski i malim ljubavima!!!  :D

----------


## mareena

> Danas smo saznali da naše male ljubavi 16. dolaze kući - zauvijek     :D  :D


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## aenea

Predivna priča sa još ljepšim završetkom. Čestitam!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## nela

:D  :D  :D

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Anett

:D  :D  :D 
I nađi povremeno vremena za nas. Veselit ćemo se svakom tvom postu!

----------


## ivančica15

:D   :Heart:

----------


## vimmerby

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> Danas smo saznali da naše male ljubavi 16. dolaze kući - zauvijek     :D  :D


 :D  :D  :D

----------


## čokolada

:D  Prekrasno, uživajte!

----------


## Pliska

> Danas smo saznali da naše male ljubavi 16. dolaze kući - zauvijek     :D  :D


 :D  Mora da pucaš po šavovima dok čekaš 16.   :Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

:D  :D

----------


## dijana76

:D   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

PREDIVNO! :D   :Heart:  
čestitam od srca - i drži nas informiranima  :Kiss:

----------


## Mama Natasa

:D 

Još malo!  :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Cekam:  ..se isplatilo.....  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Jos samo sutra i stizu u svoj topli dom :D  :D

----------


## dijana76

Dječica sutra dolaze!!  :D

----------


## otocanka

> Jos samo sutra i stizu u svoj topli dom :D  :D


A meni milijun leptirića pleše   :Dancing Fever:  

I stalno kontam "jesam li još nešto trebala pripremiti???"   :Grin:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Bouncing:  
..........izdrži još malo.......

----------


## ina33

Ajme, otočanka... Ne mogu ni zamisliti koje je to uzbuđenje ... Uh, nema smajlića koji bi to izrazio... Evo i ja sam već sva na iglama... Sigurna sam da će proći odlično, neka jedan poljubac malim mišekima bude i od mene i MM-a   :Heart:  !

----------


## Ivca

Bok Otocanka,
 pa ja ne vjerujem svojim ocima, ti si postala mama.. ma cestitke od srca.
Uopce ne znam kako sam to propustila... Placem od srece , ja sam tako  sretna a i puna nade da ce se takvo nesto i nama uskoro dogoditi.
Mi smo i vise nego spremni , nakon 1000000 godina iscekivanja.
Ohh kako je to lijepo, vec sam se pocela da brinem za tvoju srecicu, ipak ste se nacekali...
Ma jos jednom GOOODDD LUUUCK to new family...
Love to all Ivca/ ivek
MI smo konacno dosli u posljednji period iscekivanja, poziv bi trebao da dodje izmedju 3-6 mjeseca... strepim nad telefonom svaki dan i nadam se da nece trebati tko jako dugo, ja se nadam da cemo putovati u rusiju ovog proljeca i provesti prekrasno ljeto kao porodica...
Ivek

----------


## LeeLoo

Otocanka:  :Heart:  
Ivca:  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Ivca, nadam se da je pitanje dana kada ćeš primiti the poziv    :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorica

> A meni milijun leptirića pleše   
> 
> I stalno kontam "jesam li još nešto trebala pripremiti???"


Znam tacno kako ti je  :Wink:  

Jos malo pa je sesnaestiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D  :D  :D

----------


## lola24

16.02.jeeeeeeeeeeeee :D  :D  :D 
Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Sigurno ste već u niskom startu!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Anett

Danas nam je sretan dan!!!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## samara4

otocanka,jesu dječica stigla doma?  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

> otocanka,jesu dječica stigla doma?


Danas je dugi dan. S njihovim CZSS-om je dogovoreno da se nađemo u 12 h u Domu, a zatim moramo obaviti još 3 pregleda u Klaićevoj i na Goljaku (zakazano od ranije). Pretpostavljam da nećemo prije večeri doći kući. 

Hvala vam što mislite na nas   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## malezija

Otoćanka,  :Heart:  U mislima si mi i današnji dugi dan će proći i svi ćete noćas skupa pajkit.

----------


## ina33

Ajme, cijeli dan MM i ja mislimo na vas... Jučer mi je nećakinja imala rođendan, 6.-ti, proslavu u igraonici, okružena roditeljima i prijateljima, sekicom... Ono, baš kako to treba biti. Došle su mi suze na oči od sreće kad sam promislila da dvoje mališana sad dolaze doma di će imati takve rođendane i toliko ljubavi koju svi mali anđeli zaslužuju   :Heart:  !

----------


## Ivca

:Heart:   :Laughing:   :Heart:   :Saint:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Kiss:  
Ohhh kakav sretan dan, za mamu, tatu i djecicu...
Sretno, crazy time is just starting... he he he he have fun and love every moment... time is passing very fast... sometimes to fast when you love somebody...
Love to all of you.. Ivca

----------


## LeeLoo

...i mi Otocanka mislimo na vas....neznam jeli to pravilo ali čini mi se da nam sva djeca iz doma dolaze kući- baš petkom.I naš Karlo je došao u petak,19og..ahhhhhh :D

----------


## nela

Veselimo se s vama ovom predivnom danu!  :D  :D  :D 

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Veselim se zajedno s vama   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Ineska

:D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## sandraks

draga, od srca vam čestitam! uživajte i ljubite svoju dječicu!  :Heart:

----------


## anna

Sada vec sigurno uzivate u toplini doma svoga! :D Jako se veselim zbog vas, a jos vise zbog djecice koja ce osjetiti puno ljubavi:  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Cekam:   :Joggler:   :Love:   :Heart:  ...otocanka?...se snalazite...???

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Super smo i sve vas lijepo pozdravljamo   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Mishkica

I mi smo sretni zbog vaše sreće!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  Sretno!!!

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivančica15

uživajte  :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Kako je ovo sretan topic  :D 
Otocanka   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

Puno lijepih i nezaboravnih trenutaka želim sretnim roditeljima i dječici...   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

... http://kokicaidjeca.blog.hr/ -....hoće li biti nastavak ????  :Kiss:

----------


## Anett

Otočanka, znamo da sada uživate u dugo čekanim trenucima, ali nađi malo vremena za nastavak tvoje divne priče...  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

Prekrasno, sada sam pročitala od početka i naravno da sam se rasplakala...
Sretna sam zbog vas i vaše dječice. Uživajte zajedno   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

Mislim da Otočanka ima pune ruke 24h.  :Smile:  I nedostatak vremena i snage za pisanje..

----------


## LeeLoo

> Mislim da Otočanka ima pune ruke 24h.  I nedostatak vremena i snage za pisanje..


.. he he..i ja tako mislim....

----------


## MIJA 32

> Mislim da Otočanka ima pune ruke 24h.  I nedostatak vremena i snage za pisanje..


Dugo je to čekala i sada konačno uživa  :Heart:

----------


## bibi

Prekrasna sretna prica  :Love:

----------


## emanuel

Prvo da cestitam i da kazem da je prica i sam događaj prekrasan i pre pre sretan.

Nas troje (konacno obitelj!) vam od srca cestitamo i zelimo puno smjeha i radosti jer zasluzili ste.

Ljubi male anđele   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Heart:  Cestitke  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

Otočanka, gdje si?

----------


## emanuel

> Otočanka, gdje si?


Pere guze slatke i smislja sto ce napraviti za rucak svojim anđelcicima   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

> Pere guze slatke i smislja sto ce napraviti za rucak svojim anđelcicima


  :Heart:

----------


## bucka

prekrasno!
 :D   :Heart:

----------


## amira

:D 
cestitam vam od srca. prekrasna prica sa happy endom   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Joooj, sjetim vas se ja svaki dan   :Love:  .

Ali, kao što su Sanja i Em rekle - ovo je "posao" 24/7   :Heart:  

Ukratko, oboje su pelenaši tako da doista 6-7 puta dnevno perem guze -  šta da kažem - djeca imaju dobru probavu, a i vole papati.
Noćna buđenja nam nisu strana, pa se mama polako pretvara u zombija   :Grin:  .

Svakodnevno radimo na proširenju rječnika jer, za sada, raspolažemo s par slogova ili riječi - T: ma i ba,  te A:bam = banana, čava = čaja, kuva = kruh, papuče i auto. 

Još uvijek se upoznajemo, i polako nam stvari "sjedaju na svoje mjesto".

Javit ćemo vam se s vremena na vrijeme   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

O-ho-ho... Pa ko se to nama javio   :Heart: ... Mislimo mi na vas... Ljubimo vas svih skupa s ukakanim guzama  :Smile: .

----------


## LeeLoo

ooooooooooooooooooooo..... :D ... :D .....bok otocanka!....aj nam reci-kako se malecki zovu?...uzhivaaaaj!!!  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Otočanka,   :Heart:   :Heart:  za pelenaše.

----------


## otocanka

> ooooooooooooooooooooo..... :D ... :D .....bok otocanka!....aj nam reci-kako se malecki zovu?...uzhivaaaaj!!!


Žao mi je LeeLoo, ali nismo im mjenjali imena i ne želim ih napisati na netu   :Kiss:  .
Ponekad je to premali "svijet"    :Grin:  .

----------


## LeeLoo

> LeeLoo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ooooooooooooooooooooo..... :D ... :D .....bok otocanka!....aj nam reci-kako se malecki zovu?...uzhivaaaaj!!!  
> 
> 
> Žao mi je LeeLoo, ali nismo im mjenjali imena i ne želim ih napisati na netu   .
> Ponekad je to premali "svijet"    .


...OK!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

:Kiss:  za princezu i cudo malo  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

otočanka, ja sam se prvih dana samo vrtila između hrane, pelena, kupanja, podrigivanja, nošenja.. Nakon što mi je nakon cca 3 dana nestalo adaptiranog mlijeka, i kad sam se konačno pogledala u ogledalo (u namjeri da provjerim mogu li takva van), skužila sam da sam se "zapetljala".  :Smile: 
brzo ćete se uhodati.. puno toga postaje rutina, i uskoro uživaš u svakom trenu. jučer je bila godina što je Keti došla doma, a nama rijetko prođe noć bez 3 buđenja.   :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sanja, ovo čudo na tvom avataru je prava velika cura!  :Heart:  

Otočanka, budeš se ti brzo "ufurala". Teže ti je nego nama ostalima, jer si odmah dobila dva pelenaša, ali to je i dvostruka sreća.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

..ajme sanja..-kako ti curica rasteeeee.....  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Samo uživajte!!!   :Smile:

----------


## sanja74

> Sanja, ovo čudo na tvom avataru je prava velika cura!


Mislim da je vrijeme za neko "Školica" druženje.  :Wink: 

Eh, da.. 
Pričala sam s jednom polaznicom "kasnijih" Školica, i ispada da polaznici nisu skužili da je to okupljanje za sve polaznike, nego samo za našu grupu. Voljela bi proširiti taj krug ljudi.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja isto. The more the merrier. Treba to nekako razglasiti.

----------


## ina33

Je li primate i čekalice to be u društvo?

----------


## sanja74

> Je li primate i čekalice to be u društvo?


Naravno!  :Kiss: 
(svi smo mi bili nekada čekalice. ili su to neki sad već po drugi put.)

----------


## Zdenka2

Ja sam primjer jedne notorne čekalice. Svi ste dobrodošli.

----------


## V&NMama

Lijepa priča   :Heart:  .. Sada je malo naporno, ali i lijepo je sve to..barem tako mislim jer nisam još probala, ali nadam se da jednog dana hoću   :Smile: .

----------


## traktorka

Otocanka,tvoja prica je stvarno lijepa,odnosno tvoj trenutni zivot sa divnom djecicom. Puno srece i ljubavi ti zelim....  :Kiss:

----------


## Arkana10

Otocanka samo vi uzivajte   :Kiss:  x4

----------


## otocanka

Više ne dobivam e-mail obavijesti da je postan neki odgovor na temu   :? 


Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama, a ja vas više čitam nego što pišem   :Grin: 

Svim čekalicama želim što brže obrade i da što prije prime the poziv, te da se presele na donji dio liste   :Love:   :Heart: 

A limačima, mamama i tatama puno   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

Puse vam šaljem  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

> [
> A limačima, mamama i tatama puno


I mi vama šaljemo puse.   :Kiss:

----------


## ale

Prekrasna priča. Očito ste suđeni jedni drugima. Čestitke od srca.  :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Konačno sam pročitala tvoju priču i stvarno je savršena   :Love:  

Uživajte u svojoj sreći   :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

otočanko,pa tek sad sam pročitao ovu tvoju predivnu priču.
Nadam se da ćeš nas i u buduće izvještavati o svojoj dječici i njihovom napretku.
Sretno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Otočanka, kako su tvoji mali muceki?

----------


## otocanka

Već dva dana smišljam kako da u što kraćim crtama odgovorim na pitanje, ali mi baš i ne uspjeva. 

Istina je da sam dosta fokusirana na ovaj zdravstveni dio, a čitajući tekstove koje Vlvl prevodi   :Kiss: , vidim da to baš i nije dobro.   :/ 

No, da počnem - V. više nema pelene, čak bih rekla na njenu inicijativu (ja sam ju samo pratila). Skidanje je bilo poprilično bezbolno. Puno pričamo, a ponekad i forsiramo (barem se nama tako čini) i riječnik joj se povećao. Izgubilo se slinjenje, puno koncentriranije uspostavlja kontakt očima, a naučila je i davati puse, i slati ih rukom.  Otvorena i topla, kakva je, dijeli ih šakom i kapom (čak i totalnim neznancima  :Grin:  ). 

Motorički je puno spretnija nego što je bila, ali i dalje ima totalnih krajnosti (npr. za vrijeme nošenja na rukama se baci na leđa bez ikakve zadrške i straha - par puta je glava stradala    :Sad:   , ali zato ne želi "normalno" sići ni sa stepenice koja je visoka 5 centimetara - ide "na guzu" ili traži ruku).

Finu motoriku polako radimo i pokušavamo što više toga napraviti kroz igru.

A A. je mali hahar   :Heart:  . Trenutna opsesija su mu avioni, a možda i kamioni - tko će ga znati. Svaki puta kad čuje avion ili kamion onda kaže ooooooona (pa nek si mi mislimo    :Grin:  ). 
I njegov se riječnik proširuje, i međusobno uče jedno od drugoga. 

Za razliku od početaka, sada su puno više braco i seka, što uključuje maženje, ljubljenje, ljubomoru, svađanje, pa čak i tuču.  

Još uvijek su s nama u sobi i mislim da to nećemo tako skoro mijenjati. Noćna buđenja su manje-više prestala. Oboje spavaju i tijekom dana, a ja to vrijeme koristim za kuhanje ručka. U protivnom, ako me vide s bilo kakvom hranom u rukama ili blizu štednjaka, objese mi se za noge. Pogađate, nisu izbirljivi kad je hrana u pitanju (čušpajzi im nisu No.1, ali pojedu i to).

MM-ov GO smo iskoristili za V. operaciju mandula, pa smo se ove godine kupali samo u bazenu u vrtu. No, čini mi se da njih dvoje to nije smetalo, a i nama je dobro došlo (bazen je dovoljno velik za sve nas). 
A. se straha od vode oslobađao postepeno - prvi dan je proveo hodajući uz rub    :Wink:  , a V. je bila ko riba u vodi.

Eto, pokušala sam ukratko   :Grin:  

Šaljemo vam puse svima   :Kiss:  , Čoksi i Ini mazimo buše   :Love:  , i nadamo se da će se ostvariti rujanska kavica  :D

----------


## malezija

Otočanka  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  .

----------


## ina33

Otočanka, super je čuti vijesti od vas   :Love:   :Heart:  .

----------


## gejsha

:Heart:  otočanka  :Heart:

----------


## Anett

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   za malene i   :Heart:   za mamu i tatu

----------


## Zdenka2

Pusica malenima.

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

:Love:

----------


## camel

pusa dječici.

----------


## uporna

Koja lijepa priča.   :Kiss:  za četvorku.

----------


## Zorica

Divno te je citati  :Heart:  .  :Kiss:   malenima

----------


## pahuljičica

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

> Divno te je citati  .   malenima


I tebe bi rado čula   :Love:  

Škicnula sam sličice - K. je predivan i više nije beba    :Zaljubljen: 

Meni je bio radosno/tužan trenutak  kad sam jedno jutro gledala A. kako trčkara po terasi i skužila da je (imam osjećaj preko noći) od bebe postao mali dječarac   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

I mene zna pucati nostalgija i sjećanje na dane kad je M. bio mala beba, na njegovo tepanje, fore i slično, ali uživam u njegovom rastu i razvoju, neizmjerno uživam u tom prijeđenom putu, u njegovom napredovanju u svakom pogledu, u tome da mu se naš odgoj već itekako pozna. Sav taj put smo prešli zajedno i on ostaje ugrađen u nama. Gledam ga ovih dana, pliva sve bolje, visok je, velik, krasan dečko. Bili smo u Belom u Caput insulae i sad je sav zaokupljen supovima, crta ih, piše dokumente o zaštiti i utemeljio je tvrtku za zaštitu supova u koju kani uključiti svoju prijateljicu iz vrtića. Još dva tjedna i moja nekadašnja mala, bucmasta, slatka bebica s velikom torbom kreće u školu, s jednom gornjom jedinicom manje. Predivan prizor, već unaprijed uživam u tom velikom koraku za mog velikog malog dječaka.

----------


## pahuljičica

> I mene zna pucati nostalgija i sjećanje na dane kad je M. bio mala beba, na njegovo tepanje, fore i slično, ali uživam u njegovom rastu i razvoju, neizmjerno uživam u tom prijeđenom putu, u njegovom napredovanju u svakom pogledu, u tome da mu se naš odgoj već itekako pozna. Sav taj put smo prešli zajedno i on ostaje ugrađen u nama. Gledam ga ovih dana, pliva sve bolje, visok je, velik, krasan dečko. Bili smo u Belom u Caput insulae i sad je sav zaokupljen supovima, crta ih, piše dokumente o zaštiti i utemeljio je tvrtku za zaštitu supova u koju kani uključiti svoju prijateljicu iz vrtića. Još dva tjedna i moja nekadašnja mala, bucmasta, slatka bebica s velikom torbom kreće u školu, s jednom gornjom jedinicom manje. Predivan prizor, već unaprijed uživam u tom velikom koraku za mog velikog malog dječaka.


  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

> Zorica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Divno te je citati  .   malenima
> 
> 
> I tebe bi rado čula   
> 
> Škicnula sam sličice - K. je predivan i više nije beba   
> ...


 I ja se jednako radujem, a i tugujem, zbog tako brzog odrastanja. Ukupno je za ovih 8 meseci porastao 16-17 cm, promenio cetiri broja obuce ( ako ovako nastavi sa 18g. ce nositi 48br.) i dobio 8 zubica :D .

 I dalje je velika maza, na tatino i mamino zadovoljstvo. Jos uvek ne prica ali mu se recnik prosirio na nekih 20-tak reci i to ga uopste ne sprecava da usta ne zatvori. Trenutno smo u fazi odvikavanja od pelena i vise smo mokri nego suvi :/ 

 Dva puta smo isli na more i prosto ga je bilo nemoguce izvuci iz vode. Promenu sredine je odlicno podneo ali odusevljenje kad se vratimo kuci prosto ne mogu recima opisati :D 

 Saljem vam puno  :Kiss:   od K. i njegovih roditelja

----------


## mareena

Otočanka   :Love:  .

Drago mi je čuti dobre vijesti od vas. 

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   dječici.

----------


## Arkana10

Otocanka drago mi je da si pisala. i da uzivate zajedno   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

otočanko, kako maleni? Jesi počela raditi? Oni krenuli u vrtić ili....?  :Saint:

----------


## otocanka

Limači su super!   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Rastu ko gljive, ali doslovce :D . V. su po visini "šišali" limači mlađi od nje godinu dana (pa i više), a sada ih je sve dostigla.   :Heart:  

Konačno sa sigurnošću mogu reći da smo se "totalno ufurali"   :Grin:  . 

"Rutina" koju smo stekli u ovih 9 mjeseci nam se neće promjeniti. Naime, iako mi je istekao porodiljni i sad sam službeno na GO, uspjela sam dobiti četverosatno radno vrijeme. To znači da će MM doći doma, a ja zgibati na posao.

Jako sam sretna zbog toga jer vrtići baš nisu bili "raspoloženi" za nas, ali moram priznati da nisam grebla rukama i nogama da nekamo upadnu   :Grin:  . 

Slijedeće godine će biti druga priča i tada namjeravam moliti, žicati, a po potrebi sam spremna i na "žešće mjere"  (gle, opet ja   :Grin:  ) ako nas ne prime. 

S vježbama nismo počeli - čekamo termine na Goljaku i nadam se da ćemo ih dobiti još ove godine. 

Ne mogu a da se ne zapitam kakva čuda bi do sada V. savladala da smo imali odgovarajuću podršku naše države tj. zdravstva. Ispričavam se na ovom off topicu, ali još uvijek sam ljuta zbog članka u Jutranjem listu od prije tjedan-dva    :Mad:  .

No, da se vratim na limače   :Heart:  . 
V. je jako napredovala (pogotovo motorički)  i stvarno nema osobe koja to ne primjeti  :D . 
A A. me svakodnevno iznenađuje sitnicama koje nisam ni sanjala da klinac njegove dobi može znati.  :D 

Rječnik im je i dalje oskudniji, ali ogroman korak je da je  V. zadnjih mjesec dana počela ponavljati riječi koji mi izgovorimo. To je (po meni) znak da je pitanje mjeseca kada će nezaustavljivo propričati :D . 


Trenutno smo u finalnim pripremama za ročkas. On još ne kuži šta mu slijedi, ali zato kada spomenem tortu oboje počnu skakati i vikati papa   :Laughing:  .

Eto, volimo se, mazimo se, ljutimo se, svađamo se - sve po PS-u   :Grin:   .

Hvala vam što mislite na nas i šaljemo vam velike puse   :Kiss:   .

----------


## pahuljičica

Otočanka, drago mi je da uživate i da dječica super napreduju.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Otočanka tebi   :Love:  a tvojoj dječici   :Heart:   :Heart:  .
Koji članak u Jutarnjem?

----------


## ENI_MIA

otocanka  :Heart:  djecici   :Kiss:  
 :Love:

----------


## otocanka

> Koji članak u Jutarnjem?


http://www.jutarnji.hr/clanak/art-20...lesni,96105.jl

Još jedan članak koji govori o tome kako Hrvati žele posvajati samo malu i zdravu djecu. A onda se još nađu likovi koji komentiraju kako je u pitanju komoditet   :Evil or Very Mad:  . 

9 mjeseci pokušavam službenim putevima doći (samo) do logopeda i defektologa. Pitam se koliko bi vremena trebalo roditeljima s teže oboljelim djetetom da dobiju konkretnu pomoć. Bojim se - puno    :Sad:

----------


## leonessa

Otočanka hvala ti. Da, država može puno napraviti sa adekvatnijom pomoći za bolesnu djecu i vezano za usvajanje. Imam iskustva iz Nizozemske gdje sam živila, jedna divna obitelj na ulazu do nas je posvojila jako bolesnog nepokretnog dječaka. Oni su imali već odraslu djecu i njemu su se kompletno posvetili-naravno uz financijsku, stručnu, zdravstvenu i kakvu god hoćeš pomoć države.

----------


## Zdenka2

Otočanka, pusa dječici   :Kiss:  i želim ti reći da se posve slažem s tobom.

----------


## Arkana10

> Otočanka, pusa dječici   i želim ti reći da se posve slažem s tobom.


i od mene  :Kiss:

----------


## mareena

Našoj državi za pomoć bolesnima mogu reći samo   :Evil or Very Mad:  . 

Otočanka, primjer tvoje obitelji pokazuje koliko ljubav može učiniti za razvoj djeteta   :Heart:  . Iskreno ti se divim.

Ljubi svoju dječicu!

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Eto, volimo se, mazimo se, ljutimo se, svađamo se - sve po PS-u    ..


samo tako nastavite, jer LJUBAV sve pobjeđuje  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

samo malo podižem u nadi da će se mamica javiti   :Coffee:

----------


## čokolada

:D  i ja!

----------


## Zdenka2

Evo i mene!

----------


## sanja74

I ja znatiželjna!   :Grin:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Cekam:   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

U nedjelju smo proslavili 4. ročkas   :Heart:  

Mlada dama se složila da torta bude u obliku "puaoba" (Spužva Boba    :Grin:  ). 
"Tulum" je bio super, osim što je bilo više odraslih nego djece. No,  ako ih uspijem "ubaciti" u vrtić,  nadam se da će slijedeće godine omjer prevagnuti u korist kikača.  (Tek sada smo skužili koliko je naših frendova neudato/neoženjeno ili nemaju klince.)

Oboje su počeli više pričati (pogotovo A.). Svako malo nas iznenadi s nekom novom riječi. Zadnji hit je "tuntce" (sunce). I još kad oblak naiđe, pa ga sakrije - kuku-lele, cijelo susjedstvo sluša  "Pa-pa tuntce! Maaaamaaaa, daaaaj tuntce!!!!"   :Grin:  .

Fascinacija su auti i puzzle (drvene, s čavlićima). Najsretniji bi bili da mogu sjediti na naplatnim kućicama jer teško da može proći auto, autobus ili kamion po cesti, a da nije popraćen s jurnjavom prema prozoru i komentarom "Auto / ato" ili sl.   :Laughing:  

S puzzlama smo postigli izuzetan napredak. V. u 5. mjesecu prošle godine nije znala šta bi radila s njima. Koordinacija oko-ruka, motorika (okretanje za čavlić, primanje u ruku), razumjevanje oblika, memoriranje mjesta na koje je prije minutu složila puzzlu = nula bodova. 
Danas složi 8 malih, 3 srednje i 2 velike ploče (cca 150 puzzli) za nekih sat vremena. Sve ih istresem na hrpu, a ona slaže ploču po ploču. :D 

Velika je maza. Najdraže mi je kad me ujutro probudi s pusom, šmajhlanjem i tihim i nježnim "Mamiiii."   :Heart:  

A mišek je pravi mali hahar. Maženje dolazi u obzir samo kad se udari ili kada je umoran (a to je vrlo rijetko). Ne voli da ga se diže na ruke - odmah protestira. 
Griženje i udaranje smo u velikoj mjeri smanjili i sad češće padaju puse (pogotovo s njegove strane). 

Sve češće se igraju zajedno (sami), a prije par dana su (spontano) otplesali svoj prvi zajednički ples (obično sam ja morala nagovarati A. da pleše s nama dvijema).



I tako, živi smo i zdravi, i puno, puno se volimo   :Heart:  .
Puse vam svima šaljemo   :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Otočanka, tako volim tvoje pričice iz obiteljskog života, o napretku djece i njihovom sretnom životu.  :Heart:   :Heart:  

P.S. I moji su obožavatelji Spužvastog.

----------


## Arkana10

uzivam u sve sto napises kako kaze Zdenka   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Otočanka   :Love:   :Heart:  .

----------


## čokolada

koliko ljubavi ima u tvom postu   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

Evo vas   :Heart: . Baš lijepe slikice obiteljskog života, a cura fakat napreduje. Šaljemo vam svima jednu veeeeliku   :Kiss:  !

----------


## Vlvl

> Maaaamaaaa, daaaaj tuntce!!!!"


Tuntce malo!   :Kiss:  
Jako mi je drago da dječica napreduju.   :Love:

----------


## nela

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Lijepo te citati. Novosti kako djeca brzo napreduju. I bez da ih osobno poznajem, veselim se svakoj lijepoj vijesti. Od srca javascript**:emoticon(' :Heart: ') sve najbolje i pusa malenima

----------


## mareena

Otočanka, ljubi svoje malene.   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

> I tako, živi smo i zdravi, i puno, puno se volimo   .
> Puse vam svima šaljemo


velike puse kikićima    :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i pozdrav mami  :Bye:

----------


## Roza

pročitala sam vašu priču (tek) sinoć u jednom dahu (i neka suzica je kapnula), uživajte s kikićima a vjerujem da će ogromna ljubav koju im dajete pomoći i u njihovom napredovanju. vidim da je već krenulo, zar ne?   :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

otocanka, čitala sam ponovo (po tko zna koji put) tvoju priču. 
i kao svaki put, proživljavam uz nju i našu, i presretna sam što ste pronašli svoju dječicu.  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> otocanka, čitala sam ponovo (po tko zna koji put) tvoju priču. 
> i kao svaki put, proživljavam uz nju i našu, i presretna sam što ste pronašli svoju dječicu.


  :Love:  otocanka.  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

x
otočanka piši nam malo  :D

----------


## Zorica

Ja ne smem da trazim da pises posto i sama nista ne pisem, ali ti mogu reci da bi te rado citala  :Love:   Pusa za V. i A.

----------


## otocanka

Bok ekipo!  :Love:  

Sad tek vidim da se stvarno dugo nisam javila.  :Embarassed:  

Mišeki su super.   :Heart:     Trenutno su nešto malo prehlađeni, ali to valjda moramo obaviti na početku jeseni kako bi ostatak zime progurali. 

U vrtić ih nisu primili iako zadovoljavaju sve prednosti koje vrtić "propisuje" (izuzev starijeg brata ili sestre u tom vrtiću), a dodatno imaju liječničke potvrde i preporuke da bi zbog razvoja trebali biti uključeni u redovan program.  Ove godine sam koristila sve legalne i poštene načine "borbe" (silly me   :Rolling Eyes:  ), a sljedeće ...izuzev mita, sve mi je prihvatljivo  :Raspa: . 

Logopedica i defektologica su zadovoljne Mišičinim napretkom (nisu je vidjele mjesec i pol). Puno manje koristi 'svoj svahili' i svi je hvale kako je sve bolje i bolje mogu razumjeti.  :D 

Neke stvari jako brzo usvoji (manje-vise rad rukama ili učenje rečenica) dok joj logičko zaključivanje i povezivanje predstavlja problem. No, radimo, vježbamo, učimo, pa ćemo i to savladati. 

Još uvijek spavaju u našoj sobi i jednostavno nemam želju da ih preselimo u njihovu sobu. Ništa mi nije slađe od jutarnjih maženja ili kasnonoćnih žicanja i uvlačenja u naš krevet.  :Heart: 

Ovo je bilo stvarno kratko, ali moram "bježati" -  dva gladuša žicaju ručak.   :Grin:  

Velika pusa svima   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Super vijesti   :Heart:  !

----------


## pirica

:Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Love:

----------


## Arkana10

hvala ti sto si nam javila   :Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

otocanka ljubi malene....  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

..otočanka...veliki poljubac dječici...  :Kiss:  
 :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> U vrtić ih nisu primili iako zadovoljavaju sve prednosti koje vrtić "propisuje" (izuzev starijeg brata ili sestre u tom vrtiću), a dodatno imaju liječničke potvrde i preporuke da bi zbog razvoja trebali biti uključeni u redovan program.  Ove godine sam koristila sve legalne i poštene načine "borbe" (silly me   ), a sljedeće ...izuzev mita, sve mi je prihvatljivo .


pa kako to? Zar kao posvojena djeca nemaju prednosti?  :? 

za dječicu 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

> Zar kao posvojena djeca nemaju prednosti?  :?


Uh, nemoj me potezati za jezik - još to nisam "preboljela"   :Grin:  

Šalim se  :Love:  , probat ću biti kratka. 
U našem vrtiću imaju prednost (iako to nije pisano pravilo već njihova odluka). Ali nije to jedina prednost koju su moji klinci ostvarili. Prednost imaju djeca s PP, oba zaposlena roditelja, oni koji primaju DD, djeca čiji roditelji su hrvatski branitelji, te djeca čija braća ili sestre već pohađaju vrtić. 

Od svega što sam nabrojala, imamo sve osim djeteta koje već pohađa vrtić. 
Kao glavni razlog odbijanja su naveli to što je mišica dijete s PP. Ako nju upišu moraju smanjiti grupu za dvoje-troje djece. 
Nikakva moja objašnjenja nisu pomogla. Izuzev zaostajanja u razvoju i govoru (koje btw savladava divovskim koracima  :Heart:  ) i celijakije, ona je dijete koje ne traži posebnu pažnju. 
Vrlo je kooperativna, čak i preposlušna, a gledajući i uspoređujući ju s drugim vršnjacima, ne bi iziskivala dodatni angažman od strane tete. 

Zatim su spomenuli stručni kadar koji nemaju u vrtiću (logoped, defektolog), ali mi to sve već vježbamo i to nije faktor o kojem trebaju voditi računa (iako nisam sigurna mogu li to opravdati pred Zakonom). S druge strane, oni već imaju nekoliko djece s PP koja pohađaju vrtić, pa ne vidim zašto bi nastao problem u nedostatku stručnog kadra baš zbog moje mišice. 


Uz to imamo preporuke logopeda i psihologa da se mišicu upiše na 4 sata jer je to bitno zbog njenog daljnjeg razvoja. Ona treba naučiti rad u grupi jer sa svim terapeutima (uključujući i MM i mene) radi jedan na jedan.

Puno sam s njima razgovarala, a moj glavni razlog zašto to nisam digla na višu instancu (gradonačelnica, Ministarstvo, mediji) je mišica. 
Naime, pedagogica iz tog vrtića mi je rekla da moram biti spremna da se može dogoditi da ju klinci nakon nekog vremena odbace. I sama sam bila svjesna da takva mogućnost postoji. Naravno, pitala sam nije li na tetama da to spriječe tj. da ju uključe u igru   :/  .  Znam za puno slučajeva uspješne integracije djece s PP u redovnim vrtićima i školama. 

S obzirom da nisam dobila odgovor na to, zaključila sam da se ne snalaze s djecom s PP i nisam željela malenu izlagati mogućnosti odbacivanja (jer samopoštovanje joj je najslabije razvijena točka - to je moje mišljenje). 

Sljedećih godinu dana ćemo nastaviti "drilati" govor, raditi sa svim ostalim terapeutima (isprobat ćemo još jednu terapiju koju smo pronašli i koja zvuči obećavajuće), a sljedeće jeseni očekujem da se njihova imena pojave na listi primljenje djece. 
U suprotnom ću na putu do kuće svratiti do gradonačelnice, a ako mi ona ne pomogne - idem dalje (redom koji sam malo prije navela).   :Grin: 


I opet sam napisala esej   :Rolling Eyes:  . 

Ljubi klincove   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

žao mi je.
 :/ 
nadam se da će iduće godine biti bolje.
A možda da si samo malog upisala ove godine? pa malu iduće (onda ćeš zadovoljavati SVE njihove uvjete za prednost   :Laughing:  



> Od svega što sam nabrojala, imamo sve osim djeteta koje već pohađa vrtić.


sretno  :Love:

----------


## otocanka

> žao mi je.
>  :/ 
> nadam se da će iduće godine biti bolje.
> A možda da si samo malog upisala ove godine? pa malu iduće (onda ćeš zadovoljavati SVE njihove uvjete za prednost   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Za njega uopće nije postojala mogućnost da ga prime ove godine, a ja sam (usmeno) pristala da prime samo nju (jer je starija i jer joj je potrebije).

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Za njega uopće nije postojala mogućnost da ga prime ove godine, a ja sam (usmeno) pristala da prime samo nju (jer je starija i jer joj je potrebije).


ma ovo je puj, puj   :Sad:   za taj vrtić! I ravnateljicu! Uh.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:   :Heart:  za mišeke.

----------


## ENI_MIA

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

> otocanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za njega uopće nije postojala mogućnost da ga prime ove godine, a ja sam (usmeno) pristala da prime samo nju (jer je starija i jer joj je potrebije).
> 
> 
> ma ovo je puj, puj    za taj vrtić! I ravnateljicu! Uh.


Ma gle, kužim ja i nju.  70-oro djece se nije uspijelo upisati. Nema dovoljno kapaciteta za svu djecu, ali to je problem grada i gradskog poglavarstva koji se lomi na djeci, roditeljima i ravnateljici.   :Rolling Eyes: 



Zdenka, ENI_MIA   :Love:

----------


## pahuljičica

otocanka,   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  mišekima... i da što prije dobiju mjesto u vrtiću!  :Saint:

----------


## ententini

otocanka, čitala sam tvoju dugu priču na blogu i žao mi je što nisi nastavila pisati o dječici.
Jako dirljivo i lijepo!  :Love:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

otocanka kako je u vrtiću? Kako su klinci?

----------


## sandraks

otočanka, baš mi je to sve ružno čuti....
meni je tajnica u vrtiću, kad sam došla prijaviti dijete, još nisam ni sjela, a gđa će: vi možete ispuniti papire, ali vaše dijete neće biti primljeno ove godine, to vam mogu odmah reći.....eto, to mi je bil šok, nisam mogla doć' k sebi, al sam svejedno ispunila prijavnicu iako moje dijete neće imati 31.8. o.g. navršenu prvu godinu života, pa će barem biti na listi onih koji nisu primljeni, pa bumo valda imali prednost pri upisu slj.godine....
A ono kaj mene zanima, vidim da ste svi to znali ( osim mene) da posvojena djeca imaju prednost pri upisu u vrtić.To nisam imala pojima i ak je to fakat tak, ( gdje to mogu pročitati, za slučaj da u vrtiću ne znaju, tak da se znam pozvat na Obiteljski zakon ili na kaj već...)onda bih ja nekak to išla reći ili da odnesem rješenje o posvojenju...kak ste vi to riješili?!
svima šaljemo pozdrave, moj knedlek i ja

----------


## čokolada

Koliko vidim Otočanka je napisala da je to interno pravilo njihovog vrtića, dakle službeno posvojena djeca nemaju prednost pri upisu.

----------


## Vlvl

Možda postoji neki vrtić gdje to vrijedi, ali nije pravilo da posvojena djeca imaju prednost pri upisu. Nama su jako izašli u susret da dijete posvojeno u ljeto prime u vrtić u listopadu. Ali kad sam prvi put zvala da se raspitam, reakcija je bila: nema šanse, natječaj je završen.

----------


## sandraks

fala curke,
ja u međutku ipak otišla, odnijela uvjerenje o posvojenju i gđa tajnicu ljubazno zamolila da to prihefta na našu molbu za upis, jer nisam znala da posvojena djeca imaju prednost kad sam podnosila molbu - ona je rekla da bude i da nema problema izvorno  je to zvučalo otprilike: a-ha.
I eto, mi smo to tak obavili....e sad, jel gđa tajnica ne zna niš o tome ili je to svima siva zona...nemam pojma....ono kaj sam sigurna sad je to da su nas zapamtili u našem vrtiću i da ak ne upadnemo ove, sljedeće godine sigurno bumo   :Wink:

----------


## otocanka

> To nisam imala pojima i ak je to fakat tak, ( gdje to mogu pročitati, za slučaj da u vrtiću ne znaju, tak da se znam pozvat na Obiteljski zakon ili na kaj već...)...


Točno je što su Čokolada i Vlvl napisale - nema članka u Obiteljskom zakonu na koji se možeš pozvati. 
V. je imala više od jedne "prednosti" (čak i po Zakonu o predškolskom odgoju), ali smo ipak morali čekati da se jedno dijete ispiše kako bi nju upisali. 


U vrtiću je ok. Ne mogu napisati da je super jer nemaju kadar koji bi V. mogao pružiti ono što joj treba (pri tome mislim na logopeda, psihologa, defektologa).  Tete se trude i jako su drage, ali imaju 34-ero djece u grupi (dvije tete su samo za vrijeme ručka) i fizički nisu u mogućnosti da joj se kvalitetno posvete.  Da ne bi bilo pogrešnog shvaćanja, sve to sam znala prije upisa i pristala na te uvjete. 

Moja šefica ima "dečka"     :Grin: .  Bila je to ljubav na prvi pogled   :Heart:  . Pusa i zagrljaj padaju kad dođe u vrtić i prilikom odlaska. Predivni su, preslatki.  :Heart:  

Znam da sva djeca imaju period prilagodbe u vrtiću, ali ga većina prođe na početku. Nama je početak bio fantastičan, a suze su počele nakon 2 mjeseca.  Kontinuirana ponavljanja (doma, u autu i u vrtiću) "naravno da ću danas doći po tebe" su pomogla i nakon 2 tjedna je nastao mir. Sad se opet veseli odlascima "na igranje s djecom"    :Wink: . 

Glavni razlog zašto sam inzistirala na pohađanju vrtića je njen razvoj govora i da se nauči funkcionirati u grupi. Tu bilježimo značajne pomake  :D . Komuniciranje s djecom i tetama ( ljudima koji ne razumiju "na prvu" šta želi reći) od nje zahtjeva veći trud i sada već sklapa rečenice od 4-5 riječi. Apsolvirala je boje i oblike  :Naklon:  i polako uči prepričavati priče. Sve u svemu, svi smo zadovoljni s njenim napretkom, a nekako mi se čini najviše ona jer i sama razumije koliko joj je život lakši kad verbalizira svoje želje. 
Svakim danom se sve više "bori" (s nama i burkijem)   :Grin:  , buni se ako joj nešto ne paše, svađa s bracom, a ako MM ili ja povisimo ton (na nju ili na njega) onda dobijemo "špotanciju" uz obavezno izražavanje "ja sam jako juta" popraćeno s prstićem u zraku   :Laughing:  .


Za malog šefa čekamo rezultate, pa da vidimo hoće li on biti primljen ove godine u vrtić. Njegov polazak bi nam olakšao dosta stvar u životu.
On je "tipičan" troipolgodišnjak. Priča sto na sat (stalno ima neke nove "provale"), intenzivno radi na pomicanju granica   :Grin:   i vrlo je lijep primjer kako upija svaku riječ koju izgovorimo. Često nam vraća istom mjerom - "Dobo, koliko puta mojam eći da ne vičeš?"   :Laughing:  , "Mama, ti si moja jubav i to se nikada neće pomeniti"   :Heart:  .

O posvojenju pričamo na razini slikovnice. Tatu Dobricu i mamu Milicu preslikavamo na nas i to dosta dobro zvuči. 
Za sada ne postavljaju pitanja, pa mi se činilo da je ovo dobar uvod.
Kako će priča teći dalje, vidjet ćemo. 


Puno se volimo, grlimo, ljubimo i dogovaramo, malo svađamo i ljutimo. Sve u svemu dobro smo. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

:Love:  Ovo je lijepo pročitati. Jako mi je drago za napredak malene.

----------


## ententini

> O posvojenju pričamo na razini slikovnice. Tatu Dobricu i mamu Milicu preslikavamo na nas i to dosta dobro zvuči. 
> Za sada ne postavljaju pitanja, pa mi se činilo da je ovo dobar uvod.
> Kako će priča teći dalje, vidjet ćemo.


poljupci tvojoj djeci.
Molim te reci mi ta slikovnica Tata Dobrica i Mama Milica-gdje se može nabaviti? kako se točno zove?

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

> Ovo je lijepo pročitati. Jako mi je drago za napredak malene.


x. Pratim sve forumske priče, uvijek mi je toplo oko   :Heart:   kad ih čitam.   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Super za napredak i pusa klincima.  :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

Hvala vam.   :Love:  





> Molim te reci mi ta slikovnica Tata Dobrica i Mama Milica-gdje se može nabaviti? kako se točno zove?


To je bila iznimno mala naklada i mislim da je u slobodnoj prodaji nema. Mi smo je dobili u Školi za posvojitelje. Original se zove "Medvjedić Srećko". 

Ovdje se pričalo o njoj http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32440

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## leonessa

Otočanka   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:  !

----------


## sima

:Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## mareena

Otočanka   :Love:  !!

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Kiss:  za mišeke!

----------


## Arkana10

drago mi je da si nam javila kako ste  :Love:  
ljubi klince  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

lijepo je pratiti nečiji napredak   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

"Šefa" su primili u vrtić !  :D 
Jutros: "Mama, ja sam sada papao dosta mahuna i sada će tete reći da smijem ići u vutić."   :Laughing:  
(mahune - mrsko jelo - smo iskoristili kao objašnjenje zašto seka ide, a on ne)

Bit će s V. u grupi. Mislim da je to jako dobro jer su dosta vezani, a i njegov polazak znači da će ona duže boraviti u vrtiću, pa će uz njega to biti lakše.
Ovo nam je stvarno veliko olakšanje jer znači da ćemo više vremena provoditi zajedno (učetvero) :D .

Šaljemo vam vesele   :Kiss:  .

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !!!

----------


## Vlvl

Veselim se s vama.  :D  
Upis u vrtić je veća muka nego sam ikad očekivala, a premalo zajedničkog vremena među glavnim problemima moje obitelji.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:D

----------


## sanja74

Super,  :D  pogotovo što su zajedno!

----------


## otocanka

Hvala vam!   :Love:  





> Upis u vrtić je veća muka nego sam ikad očekivala, ...


Da, baš sam danas razmišljala o tome i pitala se kako li će tek izgledati upisi u srednju (a možda) i faks.    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## čokolada

:D

----------


## sima

čestitam :D   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

Juuuupiii :D

----------


## dubbiii

:D  sam zbog vas.puse   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pusa mišekima!   :Heart:

----------

